
Chatbot lawyer overturns 160,000 parking tickets - wr1472
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/28/chatbot-ai-lawyer-donotpay-parking-tickets-london-new-york
======
wille92
Had to laugh at this line: "The bot was created by the self-taught coder after
receiving 30 parking tickets at the age of 18 in and around London"

Necessity really is the mother of invention

------
nojvek
I paid a speeding fine in Seattle and paid very dearly with an insurance
raise. So much that I had to sell my European car and get a Toyota.

Then I learned to always get a lawyer and contest it. Those lawyers have found
a good hole to exploit.

